# Majorex gents watch has anyone heard of it ?



## singhy (May 2, 2020)

Hi all

i recently got a Gold coloured Majorex gents watch, manual windup, has anyone heard of it,i need as much information on it as possible e.g. movement,age,good make or not? is it worth getting serviced, the windup mechanism sticks ?. i am in scotland uk does anyone reccommend good service company, thanks in advance...indy

ps: ive attached a photo as well :+), how do i this ??


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Welcome to TWF. Navigate around the site and you'll find lots of handy hints like this one:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-using-a-third-party-host-new-for-2016/&do=embed

Regarding your watch, the brand name Majorex is attributed to both Era Watch Co of Switzerland and to Gaumont Watch Co of Manchester but without seeing clear images of yours (dial and movement), it's not possible to say to which yours belongs, although probably the latter. Gaumont were importers of Swiss-made Majex (and Majorex) branded watches which were then distributed to UK sellers such as Marchand & Jobin who had premises in London and in Buchanan Street, Glasgow. These watches had a variety of movements inside them, usually generic but of reasonable quality.

Regards.


----------



## Simon Mitchell (Sep 9, 2021)

I have only just found this forum after serching for Memorex watches.

At a recent auction, I purchased a job lot of watches and this was amongst them.

I think it is rare as it has both an art deco face and a separate seconds dial.

I would have provided a photograph but for some reason, I cannot upload one,
having read through the long and complicated ways to upload, sadly they dont say how.

Simon Mitchell


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Simon Mitchell said:


> I have only just found this forum after serching for Memorex watches.
> 
> At a recent auction, I purchased a job lot of watches and this was amongst them.
> 
> ...


 Hi Simon, did you mean "Memorex" or "Majorex"?

There are two ways to post photos - upload them to a hosting site like Flickr or https://postimages.org/ and copy the link into your reply. Or, become a temporary member of the gallery here - no charge for two weeks and no commitment. Then you can just copy/paste your photo into your post. https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/subscriptions/


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Just to put a cat among the pigeons, dear @spinynorman and @Simon Mitchell, are you sure you didn't mean "Memovox" watches. :biggrin:

These were alarm watches from the Swiss company Jaeger-LeCoultre; the first Jaeger-LeCoultre Memovox alarm watch being released in 1951.


----------



## Simon Mitchell (Sep 9, 2021)

It is a Majorex, sorry I got the name wrong.

15 jewel lever, waterproof and origin is Foreign.


----------

